

Ask HN: What are some of your favorite advertisements? - asfa124sfaf


======
Vaskivo
My personal favourite:

Double Life -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bqq38WZctA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bqq38WZctA)

Nothing explains better the potential of videogames.

EDIT: I have to add this one:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22HXIMASkZo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22HXIMASkZo)

The idea of mixing a videogame shared universe with Toy Story for games is
pure genious.

SONY's marketing department has made some really awesome commercials.

------
stevekemp
I love this Canon (camera) advert:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg-9LuCQXrk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg-9LuCQXrk)

------
jbarrec
Easy!

JELL-O Comb Over TV Commercial
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gporNcuC76M](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gporNcuC76M)

